# SMALL hole in a new tire (should I ride them?)



## ThinkerBike (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey guys,

So I just got some new 32c Gatorskins and was putting them on the bike...

...and I got a small pinch flat while installing it (sucks I know), anyway...

I pumped it up to 90 PSI and hear this little PSSSSS sound, I put some water on the tire and notice a VERY small pin sized needle hole seeping air in the sidewall.

Now, my question is...is it safe to ride these or should I be concerned about the sidewall tearing and ripping off and should I get a new tire instead?


----------



## 4slomo (Feb 11, 2008)

You can always glue a boot patch on the inside of the tire, and then ride it.


----------



## ThinkerBike (Sep 13, 2014)

My concern is riding it, cornering or something and having it just rip the sidewall open and tear it up...


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

get a new tire.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

if the rubber is still touching inside the hole (ie, the hole doesn't have a gap), then you can use superglue to glue the hole shut. Let the tire sit overnight. Then pump the tire up and see


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

I don't think I'd worry about a pin sized hole (that you wouldn't have found without water and a leaky tube). The sidewall is a bit concerning. However, depending on how you ride, throughout the life of the tire, you may end up with hundreds of small holes.

Fix your flat.
Remount the tire.
Be careful to get the tube inside of the rim when pushing the tire on, and try to mount the tire with just your thumbs, and no extra tools.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

glue a boot on it.

only use it on the rear wheel.

inspect it regularly.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

How did you get pinch flat when installing a tire?

A pin hole in a tire would not leak air (assuming you're not talking about going tubeless) so that doen't make any sense either.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Jay Strongbow said:


> How did you get pinch flat when installing a tire?
> 
> A pin hole in a tire would not leak air (assuming you're not talking about going tubeless) so that doen't make any sense either.


i was just thinking the same thing. If you are riding clinchers and not tubeless, how does the sidewall of the tire leak air?


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Sounds like the tube leaks air already. I've accidentally pinched a tube mounting a tire too. 

If the tube has been replaced or repaired, there should be no air leaking. Where would the air be coming from? Then, see if the tire is tearing apart, and if it isn't, just ride it already until it starts doing that.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

ThinkerBike said:


> Hey guys,
> I pumped it up to 90 PSI and hear this little PSSSSS sound, I put some water on the tire and notice a VERY small pin sized needle hole seeping air in the sidewall.


So you put some water on the tire, with tube, mounted on rim and pumped up to 90 psi, and see a VERY small pin sized needle hole seeping air in the side wall? 

This does not make sense. Even if the tire had a pin hole the tube would hold air and water on the tire would not show leak. If tube had pin hole the tire would leak air over time but I doubt you would see a pin hole seeping air from sidewall of tire.

Think you are not describing this accurately or my reading comprehension sucks and I could be way off base.


----------



## ThinkerBike (Sep 13, 2014)

I pinched the tube (which was leaking air) then I pumped up the tire to 90 PSI. The air leaking out of the tube, leaked, into the area between the tube and the tire wall. Then the air leaked out thru that little pin sized hole...


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

You will need to repair or replace the tube.

If it is only a pin sized hole in the tire sidewall it will be ok to ride. Small holes can be repaired with glue or a tire boot applied to the inside of the tire. If the hole is large then the tire should be replaced. 

I recommend consulting your LBS to determine the difference between a repairable tire (small hole) and non-repairable tire (large hole).


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't fix little holes in my tires. For example, after I pull the small piece of metal, glass, mystery puncture device, I put in a new tube. I have never messed with or been concerned about tiny holes left behind in the tire. 

OTOH if a tire suffers from a large cut or exhibits a visible bulge with the new tube that is a different story.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

crit_boy said:


> I don't fix little holes in my tires. For example, after I pull the small piece of metal, glass, mystery puncture device, I put in a new tube. I have never messed with or been concerned about tiny holes left behind in the tire.
> 
> OTOH if a tire suffers from a large cut or exhibits a visible bulge with the new tube that is a different story.


This is my practice as well


----------

